# Random warbirding...



## jimh (Nov 1, 2013)

Alabama proved to be a great stop for us...lots of friends with airplanes offered to fly for fun...epic

flying formation acro with Mark Henley...





Screen Shot 2013-11-01 at 1.39.06 PM by HarleyB25, on Flickr

flying a T-6




T6Solo3 by HarleyB25, on Flickr

flying an L-4




L4Solo by HarleyB25, on Flickr

more T-6ing




Screen Shot 2013-11-01 at 1.40.48 PM by HarleyB25, on Flickr


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 1, 2013)

Very cool!


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 2, 2013)

You guys have ALL the fun!!

Thanks for sharing the pix!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2013)

Great shots Jim!


----------



## jimh (Nov 5, 2013)

some more...got my computer fixed  finally! lots of fun photos from the road...

This is Wayne and I departing from somewhere in TX for a photoshoot...




dlAttach by HarleyB25, on Flickr

departing Blairsville GA for Decatur...great clouds...




blairsville by HarleyB25, on Flickr

B-17 into the setting sun...




SS3 by HarleyB25, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 5, 2013)

Awesome!!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 7, 2013)

Excellent shots Jim!


----------



## N4521U (Nov 7, 2013)

Random warbirding..........................

Sounds like his profession is a "Ramp Tramp"!

nice work.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 8, 2013)

Sweet shots!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 10, 2013)

Really neat shots Jim. 8)


Wheels


----------



## jimh (Nov 12, 2013)

thanks! someday I'll have time to edit all this video…lots of fun! cool to be able to share it.





Screen Shot 2013-11-10 at 11.25.27 PM by HarleyB25, on Flickr





Screen Shot 2013-11-10 at 11.27.25 PM by HarleyB25, on Flickr





Screen Shot 2013-11-10 at 9.25.12 PM by HarleyB25, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Geedee (Nov 12, 2013)

Sweet shots. Need you to take me up next year !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 12, 2013)

Dear Santa, can I have job with Jim please .................

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 12, 2013)

Great shots Jim!

Second that Terry, would be amazing!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 13, 2013)

Some people have all the fun....


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 13, 2013)

'Orrible!


----------



## jimh (Nov 20, 2013)

lol more 'orrible shots…must. edit. video. stupid Mac is a pita to edit this stuff 

love the tail cam




NYNY by harley9091, on Flickr




CT by harley9091, on Flickr




CT by harley9091, on Flickr




Statue by harley9091, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 20, 2013)

Great shots! Please tell me you weren't _that_ close to the B-17 ?!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 20, 2013)

Excellent shots Jim!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 21, 2013)

Agreed...


----------



## jimh (Nov 21, 2013)

hah! no the camera was on the tail gun. any music suggestions for a mustang aerobatic video are most welcomed!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 21, 2013)

Phew!
'Mustang Sally' comes to mind, but obviously not the right score!
How about 'Going Home', by Mark Knopfler (theme from 'Local hero') ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jimh (Jan 30, 2014)

2014 is off and running! 







Kermits B-24















Hurricane wings at Kermits

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 30, 2014)

That first shot is fricken awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 31, 2014)

Great shots Jim!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 1, 2014)

all awesome I think..!


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 1, 2014)

Me too.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 1, 2014)

And me.


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 1, 2014)

Gorgeous


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 1, 2014)

Excellent shots Jim, I need to check the schedule and see if and when you guys are going to be at Tri-Cities Airport in Blountville, TN. You guys have been there several times and I have seen you there but didn't realize I could sign on to help out.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 2, 2014)

That sunset shot is completely badass!

I am hoping that the foundation will swing through Redding this year...if not, I'll have to see what the closest stop will be to my neck if the woods


----------



## jimh (Feb 2, 2014)

way cool, glad you guys like these! I'm not sure about Redding...maybe Chico...our schedule only goes through Livermore for now. keep watching though, collingsfoundation.org

Here are a few more from Kermits. 





Bendix Racer Corsair "Joe"








More B-24








tons of B-17 parts!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 3, 2014)

Fantastic shots!


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 3, 2014)

Awesome shots, Jim!

Man, if I was in that hangar, I would be lost for days exploring! 

And if you guys even get as close as Chico, I'll make the drive!!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 3, 2014)

Excellent shots Jim!


----------



## jimh (Mar 6, 2014)

National tour is underway...we did a side tour of Battle of the Bulge sites during the Maintenance break. We also went to several WWI battlefields. But now its back to work. 









General Pattons grave




Ypres today...




Hitler touring in 1940...same corner




Woods overlooking Foy, as seen in Band of Brothers...foxholes are everywhere in these woods




DVII at LeBourge




back to Florida Clouds


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 7, 2014)

Excellent shots, Jim, and I guess it would be useless to say that I am totally jealous, because you've probably heard it a million times from everyone else already!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 7, 2014)

Great pics Jim. Did you take the B-24 to Belgium - or was it a 'land' tour?


----------



## Catch22 (Mar 7, 2014)

Hey Jim, I'll be coming down to Dallas to fly with you guys. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 7, 2014)

Excellent shots Jim!


----------



## jimh (Mar 8, 2014)

Here are a few more...and a few then and now shots. We airlined to Belgium, as much as we would love to take them to England we can't give rides due to their regulations. If any of you guys are around while we are near your city, come on out and say hi. 

Jim





Menin Gate 1940

same location 2 weeks ago...eerie










and in 1940...Menin Gate...taken as Hitler made his way to Paris to celebrate their victory 










Matt Jolley kindly let me fly his Chipmunk...awesome machine!! fun fun!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 9, 2014)

Great stuff Jim. I didn't think you'd brought the B-24 across 'the Pond', as I'm sure we'd have heard about it in Europe, but the first pic looked rather like the Dutch tulip fields.
More great pics, and you're right about the Chipmunk - I used to get to fly one now and then, and always wished it had that blown 'Canadian' canopy, which looks so much better.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 9, 2014)

Way cool!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 10, 2014)

Cool alright!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 10, 2014)

Great shots Jim!


----------



## jimh (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks! fun stuff...here are a few from the move to Lake Charles from New Orleans


----------



## Airframes (Mar 11, 2014)

Great pics again. I notice there are some marks on the windhsield. Maybe a volunteer should fly with you, to remove the marks and maintain cleanliness and shine throughout.............


----------



## jimh (Mar 11, 2014)

yeah...I hit a big ole' bug...


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 11, 2014)

Get in line Terry...behind me.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 12, 2014)

Where does the line start....


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 12, 2014)

Very cool pictures!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 12, 2014)

Wayne Little said:


> Where does the line start....



Directly behind the chap (Me!) grovelling at Jim's feet !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 12, 2014)

Excellent shots Jim!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 12, 2014)

I am so jealous, great pics!


----------



## jimh (Mar 12, 2014)

LOL...remember guys...we are a volunteer organization...send your resume to the Foundation and ask for a slot...GeeDee did and I think he liked it a lot  

Jim


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 12, 2014)

May just do that Jim but I think Gary knew somebody to get the ride?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 12, 2014)

For the record, I'm perfectly fine with offering bribes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jimh (Jun 3, 2014)

we are winging our way around NV, soon to head north. We are going to be in Redding next Monday, then heading towards Seattle. This year is flying by!

Jim

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 3, 2014)

Jim, will you be at Reno this year?


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 3, 2014)

jimh said:


> We are going to be in Redding next Monday


Wait, what?

I thought you guys were heading to Chico, not that I am complaining!

I'll definately be there!


----------



## jimh (Jun 3, 2014)

@Flyboy, Yep, we leave for Stead tomorrow around 12:30 and leave for Concord Friday afternoon. Hopefully the temps stay right where they are at! Great weather so far here. It has been a long time since we visited Minden and the turnout has been great. see you all out there. 

Jim


----------



## Wurger (Jun 3, 2014)

Great shots...


----------



## Donivanp (Jun 3, 2014)

I worked with Collings Foundation for a short (one day and then I found out I was laid off from my job) here at Ellington on the F-4D.





we were changing an engine. I need to get back with someone to get back too it, one or two weekends a month.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 3, 2014)

Hey Jim, I heard that FiFi is in California at the moment, she'll be leaving Napa on 11 June for Olympia Washington.

You guys are close to crossing paths!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 3, 2014)

Great shots Jim!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 3, 2014)

jimh said:


> @Flyboy, Yep, we leave for Stead tomorrow around 12:30 and leave for Concord Friday afternoon. Hopefully the temps stay right where they are at! Great weather so far here. It has been a long time since we visited Minden and the turnout has been great. see you all out there.
> 
> Jim



I'll be at Stead next Wednesday thru Saturday and back in September for the races, hope to see you guys sometime soon!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jimh (Jun 6, 2014)

Leaving Reno today...maybe somewhere else down the road! we may be doing the Denver area this summer...not sure yet. 

T6ing out of KLVK


----------



## jimh (Jun 6, 2014)

D Day + 70 years...although there were taken in 2004


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 6, 2014)

Superb shots Jim!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 7, 2014)

Real nice shots...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 7, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## jimh (Jun 8, 2014)

more from Tahoe

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 8, 2014)

Great shots Jim!


----------



## jimh (Jun 10, 2014)

golden gate flight


----------



## Wurger (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 11, 2014)

Very Cool Jim...


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 11, 2014)

Sorry I missed you at Redding, Jim...but you were running late Monday evening and I didn't want to bug you when you got in, since you'd already had a full day at Reno!

I had been planning to come back on Tuesday, but I overdid it standing around talking with some folks there, my back foot are still in terrible shape from last year's wreck.

Anyway, I am glad you guys made the stop at Redding this year, it was great seeing the folks and aircraft, as always!

And here's proof I was there!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 11, 2014)

Cracking shot Jim!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## jimh (Jun 12, 2014)

sorry we missed you Grau...We started at 9am that morning and finished at almost 7...l o n g day. hah, atleast it was hot out  see you down the road!

Jim

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jimh (Jun 19, 2014)

flying out of Bremerton...love this location!!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 19, 2014)

Excellent!

Nothing like an office with a view!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2014)

Brilliant !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks for these very exclusively obtained shots Jim. Certainly a different and much appreciated "angle" of some very nice warbirds.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 20, 2014)

Excellent shots Jim!!!


----------



## jimh (Aug 12, 2014)

more tailcam magic 

a few more...epic clouds...and Basil Hackleman, signing my logbook...he flew 30 missions with the 91st and 14 in the original "909". Basil still gets in the right seat between cities and flies like he never quit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## jimh (Aug 12, 2014)

Here is one our recent favorites...been playing around with panning shots

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 12, 2014)

That last shot is a cracker !


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 12, 2014)

Great shots Jim!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 12, 2014)

......sigh......


----------



## jimh (Aug 17, 2014)

more gopro fun...Cuban 8's, rolls, these are the good old days

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 17, 2014)

jimh said:


> more gopro fun...Cuban 8's, rolls, these are the good old days


Hell yes!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## evangilder (Aug 17, 2014)

Oh man! You're having way too much fun. 8)


----------



## jimh (Aug 19, 2014)

Memphis Bell

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 19, 2014)

Great photo!! And since we've been having alot of fun in Gary's B&W thread making vintage shots out of modern, I saw this and just had to fool around a little bit.

So hope it's ok with ya', Jim...if not, I'll remove it and go drink a lite beer as penance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jimh (Aug 19, 2014)

way cool Grau!!! have fun with them...that's why I post em!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 19, 2014)

AWESOME!


----------



## jimh (Aug 19, 2014)

here is another...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 20, 2014)

Very, very cool Jim!!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 20, 2014)

Excellent shots Jim!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks guys but I didn't ta...oh...that Jim. 

Seriously awesome pictures bro!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## ontos (Aug 29, 2014)

Great shots Jim, air to air must be an awesome trip. Cheers

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jimh (Sep 4, 2014)

this is really cool to be a part of AND share...there are still good things happening in aviation.

Here are a couple from Farmingdale this past weekend...almost got to fly with the Jug...P-40 worked out great.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 4, 2014)

Nice!!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 4, 2014)

Great shots Jim!


----------



## ontos (Sep 4, 2014)

Sweeeeet!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 4, 2014)

Jim! I work in Farmingdale. Jim


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 5, 2014)

Figured I would just post this in here. This P-51C Mustang came by our FBO today on his way down to Omaha. 

Below the pictures is short video of the start up as he was leaving. 












View attachment P-51C Mustang - Sept. 4, 2014.MOV

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 5, 2014)

Jim, I may be a little slow here, but I have to ask: do you own and fly that P-51?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 5, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Jim, I may be a little slow here, but I have to ask: do you own and fly that P-51?



Me?



I wish! No, it just stopped at our FBO on its way down to Omaha. 

Edit: I see you were talking to Jim.


----------



## jimh (Sep 5, 2014)

Always nice when a warbird rolls in  really like the stock C canopy!! I do not own Betty Jane...I just fly it for the Collings Foundation. Awesome machine and a great organization. We are enjoying it while it lasts!

Jim

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Sep 5, 2014)

Great pics, Jim and Chris.


----------



## jimh (Sep 5, 2014)

here is some Republic Badd***ery...all of the Republic airplanes lined up at Farmingdale...too bad only the Thunderbolt is airworthy.










and back to flying off the 24 on the way to Waterbury Oxford

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 5, 2014)

Nice Jim...


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 5, 2014)

Jim, you officially have THE best job in the world! You lucky b*stard!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 6, 2014)

Great shots Jim!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jimh (Sep 25, 2014)

double post...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jimh (Sep 25, 2014)

giddy up! skyraider break....totally by accident


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 27, 2014)

Excellent shots Jim!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jimh (Sep 29, 2014)

B-17 flying this afternoon at White Plains





8 turning...





Holding short at KHPN...long line of airplanes arriving and departing...





Short Final

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Sep 29, 2014)

Great stuff. I hope you are all keeping Gary in line.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 29, 2014)

Great shots Jim!


----------



## jimh (Sep 29, 2014)

thanks guys! these are from today...haven't shot the Mustang air to air in a long time! This is Tony Dyer and Mark Murphy cruising along the Hudson in formation with the 24...I'd say he is having a great time

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 30, 2014)

Sweet shots, all of them! 

By the way, I have a question for ya', Jim...

Do the recognition/formation lamps mounted on the underside of the starboard wing of Betty Jane still function?


----------



## jimh (Sep 30, 2014)

The IFF lights do work...I used to hang my camera off the light control box that is mounted on the upper right side of the cockpit. Other than the lack of guns, the modern panel, and the second cockpit it's really stock. 

Jim

You can see the switch panel in this shot...by the Red Canopy release handle

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 1, 2014)

Awesome!

Thanks for letting me know


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 1, 2014)

jimh said:


> thanks guys! these are from today...haven't shot the Mustang air to air in a long time! This is Tony Dyer and Mark Murphy cruising along the Hudson in formation with the 24...I'd say he is having a great time



As in P-51 Never Miss Mark Murphy cause if it is......bu$%er that, guy has his own P-51 and gets a back seat ride in yours....life aint fair man, it's just not fair

Great pics and it does look like the guys were having fun.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## jimh (Oct 1, 2014)

LOL Mark was in the front seat of Betty...that's Tony Dyer in the backseat...great flight, Mark is a lucky guy.

Jim


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 1, 2014)

Excellent shots Jim!


----------



## jimh (Oct 11, 2014)

thanks! new photobucket account test...


----------



## Airframes (Oct 11, 2014)

Nice !


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 11, 2014)

That shot, taken from 909's tail, is simply badass!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 11, 2014)

Great shots Jim!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jimh (Oct 24, 2014)

15 days left in the tour...been a long but good season.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 24, 2014)

Excellent shots Jim!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## jimh (Oct 28, 2014)

fun stuff! the season is down to about 12 days...most of us are ready to go home and take a break...its been a really great season.

Jim


----------



## jimh (Oct 28, 2014)

fun stuff! the season is down to about 12 days...most of us are ready to go home and take a break...its been a really great season.

Jim

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2014)

Great shots Jim!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 29, 2014)

friggin' awesome shots Jim!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## jimh (Nov 23, 2014)

Tour is over...back at home for the holidays...editing video...and sleeping A LOT  we had a great year and most of our Florida Tour is already mapped out. 

Here are a few from New Smyrna Beach

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 23, 2014)

Excellent shots Jim!


----------



## jimh (Nov 24, 2014)

Here is a short video of some Betty Jane aerobatics...I was alone and didn't have to worry about making anyone sick 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCkPq04nIcI_

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 24, 2014)

This got my Monday off to a good start! 

Thanks for sharing the video, Jim!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jimh (Nov 26, 2014)

Here is another quick clip of some formation flying with 909.

Jim


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpSS3y16RXA_


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2014)

Excellent videos!!!


----------



## jimh (Dec 7, 2014)

Some more frozen finger flying  beautiful Sunday for some Cubbin'


----------



## Airframes (Dec 7, 2014)

Great stuff Jim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 7, 2014)

Great shots Jim!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## jimh (Dec 13, 2014)

Another video for your amusement  this was a fun one...I know its got music but the Merlin sounds so bad from the inside.

Jim


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QEKlCJgzqcM_


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 13, 2014)

Good stuff Jim!


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 14, 2014)

jimh said:


> Some more frozen finger flying  beautiful Sunday for some Cubbin'


You know, Jim...I hate to say this, but going from Betty Jane to the Cub is alot like going from a Bugatti Veyron to a VW beetle...

It's great to have stick-time, sure, but it's just not the same...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 14, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## jimh (Dec 14, 2014)

@Grau, I'll be completely honest, the Cub has endearing qualities that you can't get from other airplanes. Mine has no radio, no electrical system and no fuss. I love just getting in and flying...bouncing from one grass strip to another. The Mustang is awesome, there is NO other machine that compares...the sound, the mystique, the history, and the elegance, but for me, I just love to fly, doesn't matter what I'm flying. The Cub is brutally simple and you are at one with the machine and the elements. I wouldn't trade it for the world ....and I forgot to mention, at times the Cub can be infinitely more challenging to fly!

Jim

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Rocketeer (Dec 17, 2014)

Lovely stuff JimH!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 17, 2014)

You have a point, Jim!

Sometimes less is more!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jimh (Dec 27, 2014)

Here is polished video...although it still needs some tweaking...

Jim

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRp56VGJdrI_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Geedee (Dec 27, 2014)

Sweeeet !. 

Book ?


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 27, 2014)

Great video!

I transferred the video to my flatscreen TV and watched it a couple times for the uber-experience!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jimh (Dec 27, 2014)

Very cool grau...I'm trying to figure that out here...it's high def so it should to well  more to come!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 27, 2014)

Excellent video Jim! Thanks for posting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 27, 2014)

Great video!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jimh (Jan 11, 2015)

Ryan Keough and I have started off the 2015 season with a road trip to Florida. The Wings of Freedom Tour kicks off this coming Friday and we are on our way to our annual Groundschool. We stopped at Udvar Hazy and the Military Aviation Museum. I gotta say, Yagen has truly done it right, we were both amazed at the amount of investment that has been lavished on this facility. The new Flugwerk 190 showed up a day before our arrival and thanks to Liza and Mike Potter we were allowed access to the Fighter Factory hangar, which is normally closed on weekends, to have a look at the latest aquisition. Great people for sure. 

Jim


----------



## jimh (Jan 11, 2015)

a few more...









here is the foundation for the Goxhill Control Tower


----------



## Geedee (Jan 11, 2015)

Wow....just wow !


----------



## Airframes (Jan 11, 2015)

What a collection !


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 11, 2015)

Mercy.

Geo


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 11, 2015)

Glad Yagen turned things around. Great pics Jim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 11, 2015)

Excellent shots Jim!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jimh (Jan 12, 2015)

few more...


----------



## Wurger (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 13, 2015)

SWEET!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 13, 2015)

Great shots Jim!


----------



## jimh (Jan 23, 2015)

glad you guys like this stuff... we Kicked off the 2015 season in Stuart Florida with a visit from Ernest Reid. Ernest and his crew departed Hamilton Field CA on December 6th, 1941 and arrived at Pearl Harbor during the attack. His B-17C was damaged by attacking fighters and caught fire, the result can be seen in the inset photo. One of the crew was killed by strafing fighters as he fled the wreckage. I can't image what he was thinking as he sat in 909.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 23, 2015)

Excellent! Great to see the old guys getting their due.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 23, 2015)

wow...what an honor to have Mr. Reid aboard!!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 24, 2015)

Excellent shots Jim!


----------



## jimh (Jan 24, 2015)

cool! Finally got a filter for the GoPro...gotta mess with the settings to get it dialed in but the prop blur is great!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 25, 2015)

Wow, nice!


----------



## jimh (Jan 28, 2015)

much appreciated! It's been quite and adventure. There is always a story to tell and pictures seem to do it best. It's why we all share this interest. 

Irwin Stovroff and "Cash"...Irwin is a B-24 vet from the 44th Bomb Group and shot down over France. He spent a good part of the war in Stalag Luft 1 in Barth. He spends days with us telling his story. He is one of the nicest and one of the most genuine persons you could ever know. 









Mr. Katsaros was shot down over Reims France and taken in by the French Underground. He spent a good bit of time around Paris and Reims before escaping to Spain. Another really cool guy and sharp as a tack.










My trusty D-80 is finally giving out...time to upgrade

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 29, 2015)

Love the pics and stories of the old timers, keep them coming.

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 29, 2015)

Great shots Jim!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jimh (Feb 9, 2015)

Some spectacular skies over Florida the last couple days...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 9, 2015)

Beauty !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 9, 2015)

Excellent shots Jim!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 9, 2015)

Have I or anyone else on this board tell you that we hate you. Flying a Mustang in Florida in February. You're life really sucks.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jimh (Feb 9, 2015)

I have been blessed...lol just ask geedee I worked hard and followed a dream through good times and bad...and I am proof that anyone with enough drive and determination can do this...no matter who you are or what you do there are opportunities for everyone depending on how bad you want it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Rocketeer (Feb 10, 2015)

Jim, you deserve it old chap.....never seen you not smiling! I still have my smile lines lol!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Geedee (Feb 17, 2015)

jimh said:


> I have been blessed...lol just ask geedee



Blessed ?...he should be !

Jim is one of those blokes who you know is passionate about where he is, and it shows in everything he does.















He doesn't mind getting his hands dirty...






And although he pretends he can actually fly the '24...






He can't !. He has an App on new phone that does it for him !!!






He's great in a Bar..






But whatever you do, under no circumstances, leave your camera unattended !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 17, 2015)

Way too much fun being had in these pictures...WAY too much


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 17, 2015)

Great shots Gary! Way too much fun is being had though...


----------



## jimh (Feb 18, 2015)

Way COOL Gary! I had no idea you were taking those! We just finished the FL Tour and taking a 10 day break. Thanks for posting those! good times for sure and more to come!!!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 20, 2015)

Excellent shots Jim!


----------



## jimh (Feb 23, 2015)

Since my wife and I now live in Seattle we thought it would be fun to run down to Evergreen for the day. She had never been and I haven't been since 2009 or so. Here are a few snaps from my gopro cam...my Nikon is broke.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 23, 2015)

Good stuff Jim. The Hercules is impressive.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 23, 2015)

Lovely shots Jim!


----------



## jimh (Mar 24, 2015)

Well, things have been wet...extremely wet since we left Florida. We are still flying a lot but dodging showers most of the time. Here are some highlight shots of the last couple weeks. 

Jim


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 24, 2015)

Superb stuff as always Jim. 

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 24, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 24, 2015)

Great shots Jim. That sunset shot of 'Witchcraft' could easily be titled "Dawn, Rackheath, summer 1944".

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Geedee (Mar 25, 2015)

Front cover materiel !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 25, 2015)

Excellent shots Jim! Especially those last 2.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jimh (Apr 24, 2015)

Some highlights...we've been really busy, which is good, despite a ton of rain since leaving Florida. 

Jim

Giving Keough a T-6 Lesson in Meridian














Visitor at College Station


----------



## jimh (Apr 24, 2015)

Further West...

Marana


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 24, 2015)

Great stuff Jim. Wish I could hook up with you guys.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 24, 2015)

Great shots Jim!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 25, 2015)

great shots alright!


----------



## jimh (Aug 11, 2015)

Been awhile, crazy busy season. Had a few cool opportunities around the Chicago and Michigan area...after Omaha 






















and a little Blues Brothers Then and Now


----------



## jimh (Aug 11, 2015)

And Kalamazoo...the Air Zoo is pretty cool, too bad they don't fly anymore. Had to swing by the true home of Rock n Roll...the old Gibson factory


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 11, 2015)

Love that banking shot. Thanks for dropping by Jim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 12, 2015)

Great shots Jim !


----------



## rochie (Aug 12, 2015)

With Andy, P-51 shot in a bank is incredible Jim !


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 13, 2015)

Excellent shots Jim!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

